# is milky/watery/thin CM fertile?



## gigglebox

Hi ladies! 

I am getting increasingly frustrated as I have no idea when to expect O. For the past few days I've had the milky type cervical mucus, but I thought O would happen by now :shrug: I've seen no EWCM so far (and I've been checking!)...still BD'ing to have my bases covered but I'm wondering, is the CM i'm having now still fertile? 

I am still waiting for my monthly O pain to determine when I actually do O, but i'm starting to get fearful that I won't have it this month :growlmad: then I won't know if I'm in an official 2ww or not...

About to cave and get some OPKs...do you recommend?


----------



## gigglebox

bump :flower:


----------



## Angel baby

Sounds like you may have already had it. Every time I Ovulate that milky CM follows. Mine is a large amount at this time.


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks for the response...I am pretty sure I haven't ovulated yet because when I do my cm dries up...this is increasing. I'm sure O is going to be within the next week or so but I just hate playing the waiting game!

I would love to hear from anyone else who has been in this situation :flower:


----------



## nikkchikk

Those stupid OPK's didn't work for me, and look at where I'm at :)

The only thing I did during TTC was monitor my CM, and I did have some EWCM, not alot. The only time I had what you are describing was around 11-13 DPO, right before my bfp.

That's why DH and I did the deed everyday 6 days up to and 3 days after what I thought would be 'O' :)


----------



## gigglebox

did you notice what your cm looked like leading up to O?


----------



## nikkchikk

Right before ovulation, I had a decent amount EWCM, but it was there, clear and stretchy.

I had recorded down all my syptoms during TWW. Hopefully this helps! 

_I am 26. My cycle is usually 28-29 days. I have been off birth control for 1 and a half years (after being on it for 9 years) No know fertility issues. I do not chart. Baby Dancing 8 days prior to and 2 days after ovulation (Man, how am I able to walk?)

1 DPO: AF cramps, like ones that I have when I am on my period. Never have I experienced cramps at O...never! EWCM

2-3 DPO: AF cramps like day 1. EWCM

4 DPO: Boobs start to feel achy at night, like my bra is too tight! No other feelings except occasional twinge. CM is scarce, but what little there is is cloudy white. Cervix feels soft and low

5 DPO: Boobs sore on the sides and underneath. They just feel heavy. CM is scarce, but what little there is is cloudy white.Cervix feels soft and low

6 DPO: Boobs feel fine now. Sharp, pulsing twinge on left side all day. CM is cloudy white and flaky.but i just have that &#8216;wet&#8217; feeling. Cervix feels FIRM and low.

7 DPO: Feeling nothing all day until 3pm. Start to feel pre-AF cramps, like AF will show up any day. CM is abundant, thick, and yellow tinged. This is the most I&#8217;ve had since O. Cervix low and FIRM....1 hour later, cervical exam showed BROWN SPOTTING IN CM!!! Feeling pretty confident that this is implantation spotting!!!!! AHHH!!! Not going to get too crazy though; I am still planning on waiting until 12DPO to test! 

8 DPO: No symptoms

9 DPO: EXTREMELY dizzy and nauseated. Feel like passing out when shopping in the late morning. 

10 DPO: No symptoms except EXTREME HUNGER. Eating like a crazy person

11 DPO: Cervix VERY HIGH and flaky CM but no symptoms. Decided to take HPT mid afternoon. Only held urine for 2 hours. BFN. Still SUPER hungry. Out eating my husband

12 DPO: Cervix still very high with flaky CM, constant wet feeling. I am SUPER crampy, like AF is coming. Decided to take another HPT, this time using FMU. Well, another BFN. I am starting to wonder if I just tested to early. Feeling very sad and discouraged today. Decided to wait until I have missed AF before testing again. The BFN&#8217;s just KILL my mood. Still VERY crampy. Had 2 beers at dinner because I had given up hope! HUNGRY! FEED ME! 

13DPO: Well, I caved and did a FMU very early in the morning. Seemed to be a BFN. Very depressed. Crampy all day. Cervix high and medium firm. Wet feeling ALL DAY, creamy, bright white CM. Boobs are HUGE, and sides are beginning to get sore. I am convinced my period is coming anytime. At 6:30pm, I decide to use my last HPT for the hell of it, fully thinking it will be negative.....I use a cup to catch my urine. I smell it. It smells, uh, burnt. Very strange. Not sure what compelled me to do that! I dip the test and wait for the results.....what is that? Is that a pink line? Why, yes it is! Faint, but THERE! I decide to compare it to my morning test. Lo and behold, there IS a VERY VERY faint line on the FMU test! In my sleepy daze, I did not see it!! So, clear BFP the evening of 13DPO!! 

14DPO: Still on cloud 9. Tested in the morning....still pregnant! Boobs huge, and VERY sore on the sides. Cramping still there, but milder. No other symptoms!_


----------



## gigglebox

thank you so much! I can't wait to be able to be sharing my symptoms :) 

Right now thought I am just SO frustrated! it's been about 5 days of the creamy/wet/watery/thin stuff and no EWCM to speak of...no O pain either. I just want to know when I am going to O!!! And I don't want to cave and buy opk's...even though I stood staring at them in the store today...:blush:

any ideas? I am hoping for Sunday at the latest...

Anything to bring on O at this stage in the game? I am on CD17.


----------



## prettykitty08

Hi gigglebox, just thought I'd join in the convo too. We've been NTNP since my son was born 2 years ago, and the last 9 months we have been TTC, usually having sex every other or 3rd day since my cycles are so irregular. Last cycle was over 60 day long and I never had anything but dry cm, so I don't even think I ovulated. I am now on cycle day 41 and two days ago I woke up with EWCM, then it went away so it seemed. Then tonight I felt kinda wet down there and there was a abundance of it, so hot dang we got dancing. I am crossing all fingers and praying this will be our month. Also I don't think you necessarily have to have EWCM to get preg cause with my son I just felt a twinge on the one side, said I thought I was ovulating to OH and 12 days later we had a BFP and I don't recall any CM at that time. So I think when you notice more then usually be it, wet, creamy, ewcm I would just try to cover your bases and get BD atleast everyother day.


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks :) My favorite quote is "when it doubt, bang it out" lol! Sadly this give me no clue as to when to test though...


----------



## prettykitty08

Same with me every month. I just bought a ton of dollar store tests and peroidically take them since I have to idea usually when to expect O or AF


----------



## nikkchikk

A lot of ladies use temping as a pretty reliable way of knowing when they ovulate. Granted, it can only tell you AFTER you ovulate with temping, but it gives you and idea of when in your cycle you are most likely to ovulate. If it will make you feel better, buy the OPK's but start at the beginning of your cycle and use twice a day for the most accurate results.

DH and I just bd'd like rabbits all around when most women typically O, cycle day 14. I had no idea if I was actually O'ing or COULD O. I only knew my cycle was a pretty regular 28-29 days and I was watching for EWCM. It worked the first time we tried, and I can only cop it up to having sex like crazy people.

Oh, and don't blame whitey tighties for male fertility issues if your man wears them. Mine has worn them his entire life and we had no problem conceiving. I told him before we started trying that if it didn't work the first couple of times, he had to change to boxers (which he wasn't thrilled about).


----------



## gigglebox

LOL that's funny about the tighty whities! There is actually some truth to that--the theory is that tight, constricting fabric heats up the testicles and consequently harms the sperm. But obviously that wasn't a problem :)

To update, I bought OPK's and took my very first one after work--and it was a bright, plain as day positive! I guess I just coincidentally caught my serge. Right after I saw that line I check my cm and it had changed over the EWCM! I guess just a little bit of patience would have paid off, but I'm not that kind of girl lol!


----------

